# Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas



## Szczupakhunter (13. August 2015)

Hallo Leute ja viel kann ich ja nicht mehr hinschreiben frage steht in der überschrift. Nimmt überhaupt ein fisch? Weil das wasser ja angeblich verseucht wurde. Weiß da einer mehr zu lohnt es sich zu fahren?

Grüße und danke schonmal im vorraus #6 #a


----------



## Der.Tobi (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Hey Hunter,
 die Frage habe ich mir auch schon gestellt, aber leider keine näheren Infos im Internet gefunden.
 Habe mir vorgenommen nächste Woche über Nacht an die Maas in der Nähe von Venlo zu fahren.
 Danach kann ich ein kleines Feedback geben.

 Ciao!


----------



## greenRiver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Ist dich eigentlich egal, oder? 
In Holland ist das zurücksetzen des Fangs Pflicht, sowas wie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz. Als Gast, was wir in Holland ohne weiteres sind, passt man sich den dort geltenden Sitten und Gepflogenheiten an. Vor allem ihr Osteuropäer (wovon ich jetzt aufgrund des Namens und deiner Deutschkentnisse einfach mal ausgehe) seid für euer humorloses abknüppeln von jedem noch so kleinen oder noch so großen Fisch bekannt. Das schadet auf Dauer nun mal einem Gewässer. Das wissen auch die Holländer. Nicht ohne Grund ist der ein oder andere Holländer nicht gut auf deutsche Angler (und noch viel weniger auf Osteuropäische) zu sprechen. Also passt euch und verhaltet euch nicht wie die Axt im Walde! In Holland wird zurück gesetzt!


----------



## hirschkaefer (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Ist dich eigentlich egal, oder?
> In Holland ist das zurücksetzen des Fangs Pflicht



Ist das so, weil du das sagst? Wie sieht es in den Rest der Niederlande aus?


----------



## Ein_Angler (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Ist dich eigentlich egal, oder?
> In Holland ist das zurücksetzen des Fangs Pflicht, sowas wie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz. In Holland wird zurück gesetzt!



Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Du darfst auch in Holland mitnehmen, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Hecht, Wels und Aal werden zurückgesetzt, sonst nicht! Und selbst einen Hecht darf man in einigen Provinzen mitnehmen. Also erst informieren, bevor man Mist erzählt.


----------



## greenRiver (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*



Ein_Angler schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn den Quatsch her? Du darfst auch in Holland mitnehmen, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. Hecht, Wels und Aal werden zurückgesetzt, sonst nicht! Und selbst einen Hecht darf man in einigen Provinzen mitnehmen. Also erst informieren, bevor man Mist erzählt.



#q

Ich sprach über die Mentalitäten und nicht über irgendwelche staatl. Gesetze. Kauf dir ne Brille.

Ich weiß das, da ich schon seit einer langen Zeit in Holland Fische und mittlerweile weiß, wie es dort abläuft.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

@green river

Gehts evtl. auch in sachlich/höflicher Ausführung?

Danke


----------



## Andal (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Wunder mich eh, dass diese "landsmannschaftliche Bezugnahme" noch nicht moderiert wurde.


----------



## <carp> (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Moin 
Fahr dich mal runter,,greenRiver"!
nicht alle Osteuropäer sind so wie du sie hinstellst. Schäm dich#q


----------



## HAPE-1909 (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Wahnsinn - ich angel auch schon seit Jahren in NL und hab doch ernsthaft mal nen Holländer gesehen, der auch Fisch entnimmt... 

Selten in letzter Zeit hier soviel Schwachsinn gelesen. 

Schubladendenken erster Güte!


----------



## zorra (14. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*



greenRiver schrieb:


> Ist dich eigentlich egal, oder?
> In Holland ist das zurücksetzen des Fangs Pflicht, sowas wie ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz. Als Gast, was wir in Holland ohne weiteres sind, passt man sich den dort geltenden Sitten und Gepflogenheiten an. Vor allem ihr Osteuropäer (wovon ich jetzt aufgrund des Namens und deiner Deutschkentnisse einfach mal ausgehe) seid für euer humorloses abknüppeln von jedem noch so kleinen oder noch so großen Fisch bekannt. Das schadet auf Dauer nun mal einem Gewässer. Das wissen auch die Holländer. Nicht ohne Grund ist der ein oder andere Holländer nicht gut auf deutsche Angler (und noch viel weniger auf Osteuropäische) zu sprechen. Also passt euch und verhaltet euch nicht wie die Axt im Walde! In Holland wird zurück gesetzt!


Sorry die Wahrheit will keiner hören...den Sie Wissen nicht was Sie tun.
gr.zorra


----------



## <carp> (15. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Schert sie alle über einen Kamm...
Ich kenne Osteuropäer die sich am Wasser besser verhalten wie manch Deutscher. Und ja es gibt auch Deutsche die benehmen sich wie die Axt im Wald und Knüppeln Alles und jeden noch so kleinen Fisch ab. 
Wie man so ein Dummes denken haben kann oder sone Einstellung meine fresse...


----------



## wowa.krohmer (15. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Wenn ich so ne kacke schon lese! Ich bin selbst Osteuropäer und fahre viel mit anderen dahin... Und alle wussten sich jetzt zu benehmen.... Sinnloser Schwachsinn den du hier schreibst!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*



greenRiver schrieb:


> In Holland wird zurück gesetzt!



Einen Angler, der mir das in Holland in diesem Ton sagen würde, würde ich auch zurücksetzen. #h

 Solange sich die Angler an die Gesetze halten, ist alles ok. 

 Kleine Anekdote am Rande: Vorige Woche hat ein "Osteuropäer" aus meinem Verein neben mir eine 42er Schleie gefangen. Er meinte "Schönes Tier!" und hat sie zurückgesetzt. An meiner Angel wäre sie im Räucherofen gelandet. Glück für sie, dass sie an der Angel des "Osteuropäers" hing. |wavey:


----------



## hirschkaefer (15. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

Ich hab vor zwei Wochen auch nen ganz sympathischen Russen kennengelernt. Der war das erste mal an unserem Vereinsgewässer und bei Dingen, wo er nicht ganz sicher war (ob hier nur Fliege oder Spinne und von wo bis wo nun ganz genau) hat er gefragt. Sehr vorbildlich! Bestimmt hätte er auch gerne nen Fisch mitgenommen. Darf er doch auch. Es war jedenfalls ein ganz korrekter Zeitgenosse und so eine nette Unterhaltung kann auch unseren Horizont erweitern. Interessant fand ich ja nur, dass es in Russland offensichtlich nicht tausende Vorschriften die Angler gängeln, aber wohl einige seiner Kollegen hier genauso angeln wie in ihrer Heimat. Das schafft natürlich Probleme.


----------



## Szczupakhunter (16. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

War heute an der Maas fisch nimmt ganz schwach saß 8 stunden für 2 kleine rotaugen und köfis..

Grüße David


----------



## Andal (16. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*



Szczupakhunter schrieb:


> War heute an der Maas *fisch nimmt ganz schwach* saß 8 stunden für 2 kleine rotaugen und köfis..
> 
> Grüße David



Also: Der Fisch nimmt hier, nicht der Angler. Auch wenn das einer nicht begreifen will, haut er lieber gleich auf die ****** Pauke. So muss man sich erst mal disqualifizieren können!


----------



## Zimbo1990 (16. August 2015)

*AW: Welche Fische nehmen momentan gut an der Maas*

also ich was diese woche . Und hatte etliche bisse von barschen aber sehr kleine....einen 28cm konnte ich erwischen. sonst leider nix in 10std. In amsterdam letzte  woche, in den poldern, war es besser .

mfg


----------

